
Weather Service Decided Last Minute Not to Cut Snow Forecast - tomohawk
http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/U/US_SCI_WINTER_WEATHER_FORECAST?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2017-03-14-17-17-34
======
lsllc
Thanks a bunch, NWS. Shoveling that wet slop was a frigging nightmare. I would
have done it earlier if I'd known we were getting 6" snow with hours of
pouring rain vs. the 18+" of snow that in the forecast all day.

Please give me the facts. Don't make decisions for me.

